# Snowbird, UT v Vail, CO



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey there everyone! In preparation for 11/12 I am wanting to decide upon my destination. I have been tossing up b/w Snowbird and Vail for months now and honestly for the life of me cannot make up my mind - indecision doesn't plague me... but now it has reared its ugly head... 

I'm looking for input from those members who have been to either resorts, and or know people and or experiences belonging to those who have spent time there. 

My aim for 11/12 is to 'chase' powder... However, I am wanting to stay a solid 2 months in Snowbird or Vail. 

Few things about preferences:
- Freerider primarily, absolutely into riding off-piste and back country exploration (mind you 10.11 first season, so nothing TOO extreme, will UP the anti 11/12).
- A park-rat on those 'icey' and 'miserable' days when powder is nowhere, w/in reason, to be found - Hooked on half-pipe (it's my thing)

_In summary, I enjoy a little bit of everything but tend to enjoy exploring all unknown nooks and crannies._

Although I have weighed the pros and cons... I have done so, re. varying resorts throughout the US and have narrowed it down to Snowbird/Vail. 

I'm @ a loss, so feedback greatly appreciated and or suggestions from seasoned (or not) boarders!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowbird in bounds terrain is seriously better than Vails. It's steeper, offers way more challenging lines. Vail in bounds is basically one intermediate hill. Nothing steep there, but there is great riding none the less.

Now if you have avalanche experience, have gear and partners, the Vail Sidecountry beats the pants off of Snowbird sidecounty. One of the best kept secrets. East Vail is littered with cliffs, pillows, and chutes. It's gotten popular and for good reason. Shit is also serious back there. People who don't mind the avy conditions, or know how to read them, get killed. It's that simple, you die. The Colorado snow pack is sketchy at best and the side country at Vail is some of the most serious stuff you can get into. 

Overall, I think you are probably going to get more of what you want at Snowbird. The sidecountry there is also pretty damn good. So maybe 'beating the pants off' is a bit of an exaggeration. I think Vail's is better, but if you throw in the backcountry in Little Cotton Wood Canyon, not just the resort accessed stuff, then Snowbird is better by far.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I haven't done the back country at either as the people I usually go out with are trying to keep it easy and prefer lifts to hiking. That said as much as I love Vail, Snowbird is my favorite mountain. The variety of terrain is way better than at Vail and it's also easier to get to than it is at Vail because of how much acreage there is. Both have some challenging lines if you look for them but like Killclimbz said there is way more challenging in bounds runs than there are Vail. Let's put it like this, my wife (who's intermediate at best) and I did one of the double diamonds on the front of Vail, I want to say Prima, accidentally and it was essentially just a long somewhat steep mogul run, challenging but IMO not warranting a double diamond rating especially in CO. At Snowbird if you take the little cloud lift and don't even go into Mineral Basin and stay on the front side you have chutes, cliffs and steeps that will scare the shit out of you. When the conditions are right at Snowbird it can't be beat...


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

Massive thumbs up @ Lisevolution and Killclimbz for input! :thumbsup:

Good to hear that the inbound runs are decent, perhaps my preference for out of bounds travel/off-piste stems from tiring/trying runs that are heavily congested - just have to get away. Mind you, my local ski-hill has 8,000 acres of skiable terrain (inbounds)... I suppose I looked towards the acreage that Vail has and used this as a focal point. I guess I don't want everything to be tracked out...

The feedback you both provided has assisted me in finalising my whereabouts for 11/12 - I just needed a 'push' not a shove in the right (for me) direction. 

Snowbird ftw 11/12 for these reasons:

- Love steeps... a part from pipe, steeps offer me my moment of 'stoke'. 
- Close to SLC and other cities/towns that won't bleed me dry, like Vail.
- Much easier to travel to/from Snowbird, and other Alta resorts. ($75 (thereabouts) for month pass to/from Snowbird from SLC)
- Sick snow-fall statistics - 640 - 660 inches 10.11 thus far 0_O!!!! - average of 500 inches... ^___^
- Season Pass (Young Adult Pass - CHEAP EZ!) = )


I'm concerned about the POW getting tracked somethin'-fierce due to limited acreage (well not THAT limited, still). 

Anyone have any experience w/ this? 

Snowbird... The hype is that it gets CROWDED ... What w/ a 17000 per hour on-hill capacity... That's a stampede in my mind! Suppose there's Brighton/Solitude/Park City... Alta.

Thanks again gents!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Where do you live with an 8000 acre resort near by? That's good size. Im moving to vail mid june for about a year.... I liked it up there. Salt lake and that area is just to barren for my tastes. I like lots of trees.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Slow down, there, rockstar. Sorry, I just got back from vacation and haven't checked the boards. You're looking to do two months? Will you have your own transportation? Usually, I'm 100%, hands-down, Snowbird. Thats only because I'm a touron and need more bang for my buck. SLC is a better airport for quick access to the mountains than is DEN. 

*However*, if you are sticking around for 2 months, and you have a car, you might want to Consider Vail. 

At quick glance, I couldn't find the cost of a Young Adult Pass for Bird, but the Epic Pass gets you access to much more than Vail. Epic gives you Beav, Breck, A-Basin, and some Tahoe love, with Vail. You're looking at $480 for a slightly restricted set of days....70% of which probably won't be in your 2 month window, anyways.

Bird gets you Bird and the Masses swarm that place. It is huge and deliscious, but it gets manged up in a day or two (stashes to be found, for sure). I love the variety of Mountains in SLC, but the fact that none share passes is quite depressing. 

Just wanted to add this little bit of advice to your considerations.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah. The free transportation in and around Vail is awesome. You can get to breck or beaver creek for free too.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

not even a fair comparison. Vail is for ladies in mink coats who ski twice a year and take three hour lunch breaks for a sushi and prime rib buffet. Snowbird on the other hand, is the mack daddy big mtn resort. no frills. just gnarly terrain and did I mention they get twice as much snow as vail. will likely eclipse 700 inches this season.

I saw you mention the word "powder". well look no further. snowbird is the powder hounds mecca. although it does track out very fast (only down side really). if you want a place to find great stuff for days then invest in a solitude midweek pass. right around the corner from snowbird. less steep but its a kickass little resort and gets the least traffic of the four cottonwood canyon ski areas. 


not to mention a ridculously long season at the bird. I'll be ripping a fresh foot of the best snow on earth tomorrow morning at the bird


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail cleared 500" this season. Not really twice as much...


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

*@ Argo:* As I am in Whistler BC, both Whistler and Blackcomb Mountains are my local ski-hills. Yeah, 8,000 skiable/boardable acres of terrain isn't too shabby ... Due to all of the acreage I'm concerned about 'downsizing'. One of my MAIN considerations re. Vail was its acreage and park/pipe (snowfall average/amount 10.11 made me look towards other options).

*@ neednsnow:* I won't be driving, so will need to live w/in walking distance to the hill or alternatively I'll make use of transit in the area. Snowbird, and or other Alta Resorts appear to be easily accessed via transit which is :thumbsup: and was my main concern.

My main reservation: settlement in Vail and or around Vail - e.g. Sandstone, East Vail, etc. 

The Young Adult Season Pass, inc. tram/chair is around $650... Yes, I am aware that the Epic Season Pass enables access to a multitude of other resorts in the area, however once again, it's transportation/cost of settlement in the area that leaves me doubtful.

When/if Snowbird is indeed the destination I will be hitting up other resorts! Brighton's night boarding/skiing ftw and pipe! = )

Thanks for your input! 

*@ Shocktroop531: *Yeah, the amount of terrain and popularity (based on proximity/conditions) is the ONLY con I can actually think of. Traffic, while it doesn't ruin my day, it doesn't necessarily make it any better either... 

Yes, powder! Really all I care about next season, hence sniffing around for a likely spot! I'll just have to reconcile my differences w/ runs being tracked-out... OR... trek for freshies! = ) All in all I'm stoked!

Cheers for the feedback!

NB: EVERYTHING SAID THUS FAR HAS REALLY ASSISTED ME! SO :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:!

_[I'm going to spend some time in Colorado @ Vail/Breck/Key/Aspen but only a day or two each, to see what is on offer - before or after Snowbird]_


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

that is one thing that was really impressive about the vail transit system. Eagle and Summit Counties have free transit also. Just get on the vail bus and head over to frisco, make the transfer on to the bus that takes you south 20 minutes to Breck.... Breck has better parks.... I was in Vail during an off time, March 6-9 this year and it was pretty damn dead. I had a number of times that there were 20 seats ahead and behind me that had no one on them when on the lift..... plenty of runs with no one around me..... kinda wierd..... I have only driven through SLC and the resort areas.... I like trees, Colorado has trees. I love the NW part of the US too. Oregon/Washington state were players in me going there too and I will likely spend a year up there after I am done in Vail a couple years from now, if I am ever done in Vail. Mammoth mountain would be a great place to hang out for a season also..... Job availablity and pay was good in Vail for me though.... The atmosphere there is pretty laid back, I didnt find it all that stuffy as some think but I also dont mind people... I mind my business, they mind theirs and I dont really give a shit in general about what people are doing around me as long as they arent fucking with me, that never happened at all up in CO area resorts...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

A few more pennies:

1. Agreed, Def not twice as much snow in Utah than CO.

2. Schmoz, you continually reference Alta Resorts....you do know that Alta does not allow boarding, right? If you stayed at the base of the canyon, you could do Bird up one Canyon and Bright/Solitude up the other. To get from Cottonwood Heights out to Park City is a bit of a Public Transpo process. There isn't much lodging in either BCC or LCC, especially for a transient snowboarder. Most likely you'll need to stay in the Heights / somewhere at the base of the canyons......where you won't be able to "walk to the lifts" you'll need to walk to the bus. 

3. The Breck Park/Pipe system is quite superb, and I'd venture to say much better than the system that is laid-down by Brighton. You'd probably need to hit PC for an equal park. 

I've heard great things about the W/BC, so I'll interested to hear your take on PNW vs. Summit Co or SLC. I've done Baker, but not W/BC. I do prefer SLC because of ease of access. SLC is your better choice, just know what you're gettig into. You may want to get a pass at both Brighton and Bird, just in-case.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

the truth is, that Utah does get quite a bit more snow than Colorado on average. Utah has reliable seasons of 500 inches or more. the SLC resorts haven't had anything less than 500 inches in 7 years. where as Vail had only 271 inches just last season. If you want Pow, Its all about Utah.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> If you want Pow, Its all about Utah.


I just checked-out NOAA, I have no clue what you are talking about!!!! (four exclamation points=sarcasm) Looks like Snowbird is nipping at the heels of Kirkwood's heavy seasonal snowfall!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> I just checked-out NOAA, I have no clue what you are talking about!!!! (four exclamation points=sarcasm) Looks like Snowbird is nipping at the heels of Kirkwood's heavy seasonal snowfall!


yea. tahoe seems to have gotten all theirs in a few monstrous ridiculous storms, where SLC has just been getting reliable 1 foot dumps over and over and over all year long.


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

Bahaha... This thread was suppose to assist me in ruling out Vail, to instead focus upon Snowbird and surrounding resorts.... Now I'm thinking of making Vail my 11/12 destination again...

Shit!

Luckily, I'm set on Utah... especially after the research I have done so far, not to forget input from members (Cheers once again).

@ Argo: Transit sounds unreal when visiting Vail/Breck/Keystone, etc. I'm definitely going to Colorado for a week to sample those resorts in 11/12. I'm not worried about the 'stuffiness' that so many often refer to when visiting places such as Vail/Aspen... Like you, I couldn't care fu*k what others are doing... It's my show... My attention is on me... (man I sound self-important = D)


@ neednsnow: Yeah, I realise that Alta caters for skiers only. Found this out earlier... shed a tear and moved on... I've made contact w/ UTA and picked their brains, re. commuting from the ski resorts to Downtown SLC and or Cottonwood Heights, etc... Definitely doable! I'll just need to situate myself someplace in Sandy... As for passes, I'm planning on purchasing unlimited for Snowbird (there's my POW fix) and unlimited night access to Brighton (strictly for park/pipe). Sorted!

[Sucks that the season is coming to an end.... 5 more days and I'm done for the season... FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!]


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

FWIW, I plan on doing the next two seasons out west. Summit co was not in my plans. Tahoe and SLC are my focal points, so SLC will be a good option for you!


----------



## BoricuaBoarder (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been to Vail and to Whistler/Backcomb. It is not my intention to start an argument here but, given the choice, IMHO I would rather stay in Whistler/Blackcomb, hands down, no need to think it twice. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If you're spending 2 months in one of these locations then I would opt for Vail.

If you go to Snowbird in particular at SLC then you'll have two problems:
1. Snowbird isn't within an hour's drive (through snow) of any other resorts that allow snowboarding
2. You will be subject to whim of Little Cottonwood Canyon Road. It closes pretty regularly when there is a lot of snow.

Instead of staying at Vail, I would choose a more central location like Frisco or Breckenridge which will give you access to 6 resorts which all allow snowboarding within a 40 minute drive. The disadvantage of Vail/Breck is that its not as big a town as SLC.... but season passes will be much cheaper.


----------

